# Huron River Walleye!!!???!!??!!??



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone drilling the walleye in Flat Rock. I might go early like at 5am before I gotta go to work. Gotta take the OT when i can get it.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Fished with my cousin on Sat and my Dad on Sunday and caught several Walleye both days. Put in at the mouth and trolled up way past 75. Shad Raps in Firetiger or Perch. Also caught more Silver Bass than we could count and I even caught my first Steelhead on Sat. They are in there.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to hu roc yesterday . No walleyes , just bass suckers , bluegills and silver bass . I think you have to go downriver for the real action .


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

just wondering if their getting any good amounts of white bass yet dobes


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Went down today from 6-7:30 just caught a few rock bass and some bluegill. Saw a sucker caught. No Walleye :sad:


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I know if you cast the eddys and slow rollin water you will find white bass (or silver bass as I call them ) . Cast live minnows on light tackle or small minnow lures . You'll find them if you have a little patience . the huron up by belleville is loaded with them this time of year too . Have fun .


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Went to the river yesterday just to do some shore fishing and caught nothing but a HUGE carp! Actually I snagged it on its tail:tdo12: ! It felt like a muskie! It was fun reeling it in but that was it. No Walleye


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Usually when guys start talking about walleye trolling in Lake Erie (like they are now) it means the run in the river is over.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree that the walleye run in the huron is over . I am not saying they are all gone , most of them have ran back to erie by now . I do catch a few during the season while I'm bass fishin . There are still eyes up and down that river , you just have to find them . Driftin big walleye minnows or 3 to 5 inch shad will produce also . With my 20 plus years of expeirience on the huron I would not not go to the huron to target walleye after mid may , I would stick with the detroit river and lake erie after that . I'm not sayin you wont catch any right now , you will just have to work at it find them and if you dont have a boat it will be even tougher . Good luck either way and happy fishin ....


----------

